# Dual video playback



## samakama (Sep 30, 2015)

I need to find a windows or linux based program that can send two separate video feeds to two separate locations - in sync. Massive thanks in advance for any and all input.


----------



## Ford (Sep 30, 2015)

I believe that Arkaos Media Master (Express or Pro) can do what you're looking for.


----------



## dbaxter (Sep 30, 2015)

Cue Player Premium Plus (disclaimer: my software) will provide two streams from the same computer, and/or up to 4 on separate computers on a network. You would have to test on your network whether the sync would be close enough. We did flames and an explosion for the production of _Tommy_ and it was fine.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 30, 2015)

Live or playback? Audio included? What kind of budget?


----------



## samakama (Oct 9, 2015)

ruinexplorer said:


> Live or playback? Audio included? What kind of budget?


Playback - with audio and dmx lighting control as well. 15ft in front of a 20' x 12' mutiscreen video wall will be a 16'x 9' projection reflective glass wall. Images on the glass and the video wall need to be in sync. Example: golfer on glass wall hits ball - ball bounces across grass on video wall. Need something with an easy interface so basic techs can be easily trained to add or subtract content. We have budget available for something like Arkoas but the interface seems a little daunting


----------



## AlexDonkle (Oct 9, 2015)

Looked at Watchout by Dataton?


----------



## ThomasL (Oct 10, 2015)

samakama said:


> I need to find a windows or linux based program that can send two separate video feeds to two separate locations - in sync. Massive thanks in advance for any and all input.



Try the demo version of Stereoscopic Player (choose dual output mode) - shareware pricing. Site says you need the commercial licence option to output 'effects' like DMX - compatible with open dmx units. Test it. Last time I did, it did not play well (jerky video) but that was a few years ago when PCs were not that powerful.

Dataton's Watchout is solid and very simple to use and learn the basics like dual output playback. DMX control/link, however, requires Artnet-type dmx units. An option is Dataton's Watchpax which has only 2 outputs, embedded Windows and licence included. A USB-type licence is required for the Production PC (Control) which can be laptop with a discrete 3rd party graphics card. 

Another alternative is Wings Platinum from AVStumpfl. You would need a 'dual-output' licence to play from the one PC which acts as both the Control and Playback machine. There is a way to get 2 discrete outputs from a 'single output' licence without any hacking/piracy or anything like that. Just a matter of semantics distinguishing between their definition of 'Screens' and 'Multidisplay', and defining your show accordingly. Should work fine with what you want: 2 discrete outputs that sync without having to set up a network. However, Wings works with limited DMX units - Stumpfl's own and one or two others (i.e. does not work with, say, Enttec Open DMX units as far as I know....could have changed since but I doubt so).

ThomasL


----------



## ThomasL (Oct 20, 2015)

AvStumpfl's Wings Platinum Pro probably is your best bet at around your budget. There are various versions but the one that would fulfill your needs is the Pro version, not Starter (limited resolution) nor Advanced (single screen output only), nor Multidisplay (beyond your budget; expandable to more than 2 outputs), or VIOSO (auto camera alignment of blended screens).

Wings Platinum Pro version 4 (and even version 3 if you can find it second-hand) has the features that you want. Version 5 is also fine, but Wings AV (which is version 5 with many extra features) is excessive to your needs.

Re a compatible cheaper DMX unit for Wings Platinum (versus Stumpfl's own DMX unit), it is in their forums posted by a user. Got to do a search there but their web-site is down presently.

ThomasL


----------



## ThomasL (Oct 20, 2015)

The compatible USB-DMX that is supposed to work with the Wings Platinum program is the Soundlight USBDMX-One, and the -TWO, not sure of the -LC unit -
http://www.soundlight.de/shop/dmx512-equipment/dmx-pc-interfaces/index.html

The -One apparently costs less than half the price of Stumpfl's own unit probably because of features?
The driver should already be built-into Wings so that it is plug-and-play when the -One is selected as the DMX unit. They had problems in the early days of pre-Wings v4, but apparently solved since.

ThomasL


----------

